# Oops, I bought a saddle off Ebay



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was thinking about just using my show saddle as my schooling saddle and then when it was old and used looking enough, I could convince myself to shell out for a new, big ticket one. Well I cruising Ebay, seen a Billy Royal show saddle, low balled an offer, not thinking the seller would accept but they did. I had tried a Billy Royal ordinary type saddle on my horse before, FQHB, it fit him great, this is FQHB as well. When I say ordinary type saddle, means it wasn't a barrel saddle, show saddle or a roper, I can't identify the rest, lol. The seller says it's light weight for a show saddle, great, as I will be using it as a schooling saddle, my show saddle is HEAVY!!! Has missing silver swell plates, not a big deal as I have some in my tack hoard. What do you think of it, how old is it around?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice purchase. 

I know...I'm of no help. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hmmm..... I have never seen a Billy Royal Show Saddle with plain Jockies and Fenders like that and a tall Horn

It look like the plates were added after the Saddle was made, nice looking plates, though

Did she say how much it weighed?

.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She did not say a weight but she said it was not heavy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dang! That's a nice saddle.  

Mind if I ask how much you paid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A picture of the fender close up


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't know how old it is but it is a good looking saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I paid $800 Drafty.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

There should be a serial number on a plate under the fenders somewhere. That number should get you all the info on that saddle.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> Hmmm..... I have never seen a Billy Royal Show Saddle with plain Jockies and Fenders like that and a tall Horn
> 
> ...


agree doesn't look like any BR saddle i've seen:-(. Horn looks more of that on a cutting style saddle. Does it have a manufactures plate on it ? it should give you hint to when it was built.If it doesn't have plate on it I would question if it is for sure a BR...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Just for the fun of it, I'm guessing it's about 15 years old -- you'll have to tell me if I was right or not.

P.S. You know, of course, a new saddle means a new pair of cowboy boots to go with it


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL, I bought 2 pairs of Justin Gyspy's last month.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm curious about the stirrup leathers. Many Billy Royal models don't use a full length stirrup leather but utilize the fender as part of the strap. This reduces the weight a little but would be barely noticeable. It is one means of making a cheaper saddle. The saddle may predate cutting the leather to fit the corner plates. This was common in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree that it looks like the plates were added to it, In one of the pictures you can see that one of them is put on a little funky, nonetheless sounds like you got a good deal and if it fits you and your horse then that's what matters. It looks like a nice saddle.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well since this saddle is not a show saddle as advertised, I contacted the seller and she refunded my money. She is a reputable seller and has been on Ebay a long time, all positive feedback, she was a little choked but she refunded my paypal immediately. I told her show saddles do not have added after market silver, she said someone probably upgraded to the fancier silver themselves, she is a tackshop owner. She claims it is a true Billy Royal however, so I asked her about the serial number, no response. Oh well, I didn't buy a saddle.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Now it is back to the original plan, ride in my current show saddle until it's starts looking worn and the leather darkens too much, then get the big ticket show saddle. So today, I rode western and used it, and didn't take it back into the house to the tackroom and put it in it's covered case, I left it on the saddle rack in the horse trailer. Now to stay off Ebay!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a side note......I had a Billy Royal Arabian saddle a few years ago (maybe mid-1990's) that I bought second hand (but was basically new) and it did not have a identification plate or serial number. It was black with sliver laced cantle, rawhide trim, hand tooled, and had round skirts. I'm pretty sure it was an Arabian tree. 

I had no reason not to think it was a not a genuine Billy Royal. So I am thinking they didn't always do identification plates or serial numbers. Does anybody know that for a fact?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, interesting, every brand name saddle I have owned, has a serial number, maybe not a plate but stamped in the leather under the jockeys or fender. You may have not looked up under the leather far enough. But these are just the saddles I have owned, maybe Southern Trails or Saddlebag or one of the other saddle pro will help us out here.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Hmmmm, interesting, every brand name saddle I have owned, has a serial number, maybe not a plate but stamped in the leather under the jockeys or fender. You may have not looked up under the leather far enough. But these are just the saddles I have owned, maybe Southern Trails or Saddlebag or one of the other saddle pro will help us out here.


Wow, I don't know if I have ever had a saddle (all mine have been western) that has had a serial number on it. You are probably owning higher end saddles than I am. 

I am familiar with the plates on the circle Y's, but other than that I have not seen any. I usually do a pretty good inspection when I clean and oil them too because I am kind of anal about running the stirrup leathers around the tree so all parts of them can get oil. So maybe it's just my lower-end saddles. :shock: I have two Saddle King ropers, a Corriente, and a Rider's Choice. They have model numbers on the latigo holder but not serial numbers. 

Well, now that I think of it, maybe the Reinsman I had briefly had a serial number. But the Billy Royal didn't. It wasn't a fancy saddle, not nearly as nice as the one you almost bought, but it was a decent enough Arabian trail and pleasure saddle. Maybe they had a cheaper line of saddles........sort of like Circle Y has they "High Horse" line.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Well since this saddle is not a show saddle as advertised, I contacted the seller and she refunded my money. She is a reputable seller and has been on Ebay a long time, all positive feedback, she was a little choked but she refunded my paypal immediately. I told her show saddles do not have added after market silver, she said someone probably upgraded to the fancier silver themselves, she is a tackshop owner. She claims it is a true Billy Royal however, so I asked her about the serial number, no response. Oh well, I didn't buy a saddle.


glad to hear:wink: Something about that saddle...didn't look typical of the Brand or the quality:-(


----------

